# Wow!



## Mary Jane (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm new here. I'm Mary, I practice yoga, do a little fencing and like sushi.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 25, 2005)

Welcome aboard, Mary Jane.  Hope you enjoy your time here.  If you have any questions just ask one of the mods or mentors and I'm sure they'll have ya fixed up in no time.


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 25, 2005)

:wavey:  Hello Mary!  Welcome to MartialTalk!

 - Ceicei


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 25, 2005)

Greetings, Mary Jane and welcome to MartialTalk!  Have a look around and enjoy!


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 25, 2005)

Wow what?  Hi there and welcome. Enjoy your stay. Take a couple of hours/days to browse through back threads, this will help you familiarize yourself with us and know us better. 
We're a good bunch of people no matter what art we practice.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 25, 2005)

Welcome Mary!  Enjoy


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 25, 2005)

welcome to Martial talk.

Where do you study fencing and whaich form of it do you prefer?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 25, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting.


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 25, 2005)

Hello Mary Jane, and welcome to Martial Talk!  I see that you have already decided to become a supporting member, and for that I thank you.:asian: 

In looking at your user profile, you seem to be into anime.  Those are great illustrations! Very appealing.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 25, 2005)

by the way I love that avatar


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey Mary, welcome to MT.  Which weapon in fencing?


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 25, 2005)

Howdy from Austin, Texas.  Welcome to MartialTalk.

 -Michael


----------



## masherdong (Mar 25, 2005)

Howdy from Houston, Texas!  Welcome to the boards!


----------



## MJS (Mar 26, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Mary!! Enjoy your stay and please ask any questions you may have!

Mike


----------



## Simon Curran (Mar 26, 2005)

Welcome aboard 

Fencing is something I always fancied giving a go (probably saw too many Erol Flynn movies as a kid though...)


----------



## arnisador (Mar 26, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Isrephael (Mar 26, 2005)

Mary Jane said:
			
		

> I'm new here. I'm Mary, I practice yoga, do a little fencing and like sushi.


Welcome to the one person newer than myself!

Fencing?  Western or Japanese?  Epee?  Sabre?  Foil?  Shinai?

And, yes, I'm pretty much a sensei in Sushi-Do, at this point, and a shihon in Sake-Do.  *grin*


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Mar 26, 2005)

Welcome, Mary Jane!Enjoy.


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 26, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.  I started yoga last fall, really enjoy the stretching.
Have fun!  TW


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 26, 2005)

MJ, 

 Welcome to the boards, Tell Spiderman I said hi, Ok?

 LOL!

 Just Kidding.


----------



## still learning (Mar 29, 2005)

Hello, Welcome to the forums.  Sushi is the number one here.  It is practice often.  The next famous thing here on the Islands is Spam musube.  Have you ever try it?  

 Yoga is like karate?  So many styles and variations  Almost like Sushi?  .....Aloha


----------



## Mary Jane (Apr 9, 2005)

hehehe.  Thank you.  I pop in when I can, too busy lately.

I'll try to cover everything in 1 post.
Classical French fencing, foil, through community ed.

Sushi is good, eel is my fav. 

Avatar is from Shoujo Kakumei Utena, my favorite anime.
Profile pic, also.  That swirly bit, is hair, not a nipple as someone asked in PM. :lol:

I was supposed to go to Sakura Con in Seattle, but it didn't work out. I was planning on going to Anime North, but will probably goto Fanime, just to see Steve Bennett again.

Ok, back to sewing. :wavey:


----------



## Satt (Apr 9, 2005)

Welcome Mary!!! It's allways good to have new people join in.


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 10, 2005)

Yes, we like new people.  You and Bob (Kaith) would probably get along well, you share many common interests.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 10, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Yes, we like new people.  You and Bob (Kaith) would probably get along well, you share many common interests.


 I'm more of a Urusei Yatsura fan myself.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 10, 2005)

Try Kaith's other site too:
http://bbs.rustaz.com/


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 10, 2005)

From one MJ to another...Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 11, 2005)

Mary Jane said:
			
		

> Ok, back to sewing.


 Mary Jane, what do you sew?  I've never been great at sewing garments and hope to have enough leisure time to make a quilt one day, but I'd really rather knit or crochet and practice tatting (I'm still working on that one).

 Is there a book like, um, *gosh I'm embarrassed to say it* "Sewing For Dummies"?


----------



## Gin-Gin (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi Mary Jane! :wavey: 

As you can see, we have a lot of friendly folks here from all over.  Please check out the forums when you can, & don't hesitate to ask for help!

Have a good day,
Gin-Gin


----------



## Mary Jane (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi again. Things get crazy for me.  Too many cons to hit, too little time to really hang out. 

I mostly sew costumes. I'm really into cosplay (sorta part skit, part role play and part costuming) at anime conventions.

I checked out Kaiths other site. Hes got alot of cosplay pics on there, none of me though. People keep taking my picture but I never seem to find it on the photo sites. I was at the one Anime North he was at, but don't remember running into him.   Kaith, you cosplay?

Sigh.  Back to playing catchup on the other sections.  :wavey:


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 3, 2005)

Hi...wow fencing is neat. Have you ever performed with a sabor?


----------



## Mary Jane (Jun 2, 2005)

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> Hi...wow fencing is neat. Have you ever performed with a sabor?


 No saber, still working on the foil.  My instructor won't teach saber, until we've learned foil, then I think rapier.


----------



## Mary Jane (Jun 2, 2005)

Well, I ended up at Anime North.  10,000 crazy anime fans, dressed up as everything and anything.  It was nuts. I went as Utena (girl in my avatar), and seemed like I had a gazillion pics taken, but I haven't found any of me yet.

Heres a thread with some links to pics.
http://p197.ezboard.com/fteahouseofthemaplemoonfrm105.showMessage?topicID=8.topic

I'm finally unpacked, caught up on email, and ready to start my week.
Wait, it's Friday.

hehehe

:wavey:


----------



## moonsquid (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey there Mary Jane.  Im a big fan of sushi myself!  See ya' around!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 3, 2005)

Mary Jane said:
			
		

> I was at the one Anime North he was at, but don't remember running into him.   Kaith, you cosplay?


 On occation.  

 Picture of me doing a gladiator: http://scifipics.com/conpics/TT195.jpg
 2 of me as Tuxedo Mask - http://www.rustaz.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=11

 Theres a few other ones of me in the archives.  I did "Silent Bob" at AN and TT a few years back, last year did "Star Trek TOS Medical".  Was rather "rushed".

 May be doing a Sith theme this year, if I have time to build the lightsaber.


----------

